# courier from uae to australia



## allsmiles (Aug 27, 2013)

i require an item of clothing to be sent via courier from a shop in the dubai mall to australia. Any recommendations for a company that is not too expensive and reliable. Thank you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Emirates Post' registered mail service is affordable and reliable, parcels take around 10 days to arrive and can be tracked online.


----------



## allsmiles (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you dizzyizzy. The boutique wont ship via emirates post. They are quoting 900 aed for one item. This seems a bit expensive. For anyone who needs items sent from australia i am happy to do a trade!


----------

